# Jol Woes (slightly long thread)



## nji14 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi everyone ive been browsing the forums for a while now.. im interested in becoming a state trooper after college.. but anyway i searched quite a bit and cannot find an answer or insight to my particular situation. I left mass on august 16 on a trip across country to the university of arizona. Where im currently working towards my ba in crimial justice. (ironic enough). Well all was well until i got to virginia. Needless to say i got pulled over for doing 78 in a 65. Stupid i know but driving 12+ hour days took its toll and i crept over the speed limit. Since im only 17 ( i turn 18 on october 17th) i am afraid this ticket will cause me to loose my license. The thing that im not sure about is what to do. I cant afford to drive or fly to virginia to fight the ticket. So far i wrote a letter to the court pretty much begging for mercy. The letter said that i was on my way to school.. my mother was in the car and that due to being in school i cant appear in court for academic and financial reasons. So my question is if they decide to deny my letter. Will they report the violation to mass? also will my birthday being so soon cause me not to loose my license incase im 18 after they process the ticket?.. My court date is october 7th and i have an option just to pay the ticket which i will have to do if they don't accept my letter. do you guys have any advice for me? im just not sure what to do because of the whole out of state situation. 
Thanks all
Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't say that it looks great for you buddy. Check out C.90 s.22 on the mass.gov mgl search page. It will lay out the scenario for you. I believe it covers how Massachusetts treats out of state violations (hint: it's bad4u)


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Throw a money order in the mail...............


----------



## nji14 (Sep 27, 2008)

so more or less unless they dismiss the ticket bye bye license?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

nji14 said:


> Hi everyone ive been browsing the forums for a while now.. im interested in becoming a state trooper after college.. but anyway i searched quite a bit and cannot find an answer or insight to my particular situation. I left mass on august 16 on a trip across country to the university of arizona. Where im currently working towards my ba in crimial justice. (ironic enough). Well all was well until i got to virginia. Needless to say i got pulled over for doing 78 in a 65. Stupid i know but driving 12+ hour days took its toll and i crept over the speed limit. Since im only 17 ( i turn 18 on october 17th) i am afraid this ticket will cause me to loose my license. The thing that im not sure about is what to do. I cant afford to drive or fly to virginia to fight the ticket. So far i wrote a letter to the court pretty much begging for mercy. The letter said that i was on my way to school.. my mother was in the car and that due to being in school i cant appear in court for academic and financial reasons. So my question is if they decide to deny my letter. Will they report the violation to mass? also will my birthday being so soon cause me not to loose my license incase im 18 after they process the ticket?.. My court date is october 7th and i have an option just to pay the ticket which i will have to do if they don't accept my letter. do you guys have any advice for me? im just not sure what to do because of the whole out of state situation.
> Thanks all
> Nick


wow.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Pay the ticket and "loose" your license for the time being. You admitted you were speeding, be man and take the punishment. If you were really interested in being a cop, a background checking officer would be more impressed with someone standing up and taking his medicine then some punk trying to weasel out of a ticket. People aren't perfect, and a moving violation (provided it doesn't become a habit) isn't a big deal in the long term. Driving is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I call bs! after having spent alot of time down south. The only way you got a ticket for 78 in a 65 is if it was a work zone or it was 85 and the officer did you a HUGE favor and called it 78 saving you some serious cash.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree with JAP, I was in AZ last year and the whole time I was there we did about 75MPH and passed many state troopers and never had a problem. 

Only time I could see it maybe being a problem is if you are on the highways around Phoenix


----------



## nji14 (Sep 27, 2008)

just an fyi it was in virginia. Thanks for the info and it looks like ill just pay it off.


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

I am not a cop; so I would take the polices advice on this. I am just going to share my story when I was driving in Florida, I ran a red light and the camera took a picture (thought I could beat the yellow). I got a ticket in the mail paid it and it never got reported to RMV. I checked my record a few month ago for the New Mass Insurance Laws to see what saving I could have and it was not on their.

Furthmore, my nephew moved here from California to attend college and ran a toll booth with California plates because in California they have freeways no highways; excluding bridges and specialty roads. He never got a ticket in the mail.

I am not encourging people out of state to break laws, but I am not sure if the RMVs between different states communicate with each other unless you do something really dumb like DUI or do something to end up on Wildest Police Videos.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

triplequad said:


> but I am not sure if the RMVs between different states communicate with each other unless you do something really dumb like DUI or do something to end up on Wildest Police Videos.


I just ran a guy yesterday that had about 10 out of state speeding fines on his history from VA, OR, WA, TX, and OH.


----------

